# Adding header files to cygwin



## Dr.Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

I need to add a header file I've taken from windows server 2003 driver development kit been winioctl.h. I've never used none standard headers before so I'm unsure where to locate it in the cygwin folder.

I'm assuming once added I use #include <winioctl.h> and not "winioctl.h".

Thanks for any replies.:up:


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I'd guess that this is unwise in most cases -- the ddk uses ms-specific constructs and is designed to work with the compiler it comes with.

If you are going to try this, and it might work if you don't need much of the header for your code -- I would be inclined to put it in the folder which contains the source for the project (ie. copy it there) and use _#include "winioctl.h"_
but if you want it in the default include path you could place it in _cygwin/include/_
I'd use the first option (ie. the "") because my guess is that you will end up modifying it?

Another, perhaps better, thought would be to compile the bit of code which requires that header with the ms compiler to an object file (.obj) and link with that from cygwin?


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2008)

Hang on. Winioctl.h comes with cgywin anyway so I don't need it from DDK.

Thanks though.


----------

